# A low-resource media player?



## RPT (Nov 8, 2002)

Could someone recommend an audio file and/or cd player that uses a minimum amount of resources, either in terms of memory or CPU usage?
Many Thanks!!!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

For audio, the smallest is Foobar http://www.foobar2000.org/

For video, you'll probably want zoom player, or VLC..
http://www.inmatrix.com/files/zoomplayer_download.shtml
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------

